# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Chattanooga Zoo



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

I found this picture online long time ago and forgot who took it and where I found it. This is one of the best pictures I ever saw. This picture was taken in Chattanooga Zoo since the file/picture was named chattanooga.

Credit to unknown author.










-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Jay,

could you tell us why you are finding this one of the best pictures you ever saw. I like it too, but I find myself looking more to the content (and I am sure you don't).

Sven


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

credit to photoshop









--










--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Svennovitch:
> could you tell us why you are finding this one of the best pictures you ever saw.


Composition is great without a doubt. Coloration, setup, the way picture was taken (w/ slower shutter speed) is just perfect. This picture looks like a small piece of Eden.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

An even slower speed would have been better to give the waterfall a smoother quality. It's a very nice picture of a very nice scene, but you need only open up a copy of National Geographic to find even more spectacular photos. Here's a thumbnail (couldn't find a full-resolution photo online) of a picture that I think is stunning--a kingfisher swooping in on a mayfly:










_____


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

You are correct 2la. National geographic has top quality pictures and I would love to work for them. Maybe I exaggerated saying that above is the best looking picture but it is definitely a picture which I will be looking at more then once.









-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

